# Proofing Paw and Both



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I wanted to check tonight to see if Teaghan knows the difference between "Paw" (touch with one paw) and "Both" (touch with both front paws) She's not 100% on it, but pretty good. And with enthusiasm!!


----------

